# Can't connect to Linksys router.



## Edfrommars (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a Linksys router (model: WRT54GS) which I can't connect to from my computer. I used to be able to go to IE or Firefox and just type in 192.168.1.1 and it would connect but now when I do that I get can't connect to server errrors. I know *for sure* that I have the right IP address because I did a _Run > IPCONFIG /ALL_. I have tried many things like rebooting and then going to it right after the reboot but nothing works. Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so your default gateway from IPCONFIG is 192.168.1.1

when you type that into a webbrouser - you get server errors

so thats the default settings for that router anyway

have you tried a factory reset on the router


> The Bottom Panel
> The Router's Reset button is located on the bottom panel. To access the button, turn the stand perpendicular to
> the Router. Use a sharp object like a pencil to push in the button.


its on page 14 of the PDF manual


----------



## Edfrommars (Feb 24, 2007)

Good suggestion but I'd rather not do a factory reset because I had a friend of mine who is a networking specialist come over and do some tweaks on it. He also changed some settings on once occasion because the router was having problems with my DSL modem. I really have no clue what he did so I don't want to do a factory reset because it will mess things up again.


----------



## foolios (Mar 21, 2007)

He may then have possibly changed it's ip to make it work with the tweaks. I'd give him a call and see what he did. That may be why you can not connect to it's original ip.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

he did say that the IP he was using was the same as the ipconfig default gateway 

would you confirm


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Is it your pc firewall? If not, as recommended, go for the reset, it should save your connection settings, but note them anyway. Sometimes linksys routers get funny about what PC it allows to manage it but to not be able to even see the router GUI sounds like the process on the router has hung.


----------



## Edfrommars (Feb 24, 2007)

He didn't change any IP addresses or anything. He just changed something on my DSL modem's configuration page (which I also can't access). As for my firewall, I am using Zone Alarms Security Suite which automatically detected my network so it shouldn't have any problems.

Here is a pic of of the CMD command:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the settings should be saved -so have you tried a power down and repower - that should not lose anything ??


----------



## Edfrommars (Feb 24, 2007)

Good idea lol- I'll try to restart it and post back.

Edit: Didn't work


----------

